# Looking for sub work in Bergen county NJ



## Boutallnite (Dec 7, 2003)

Just moved to Bergen county and looking for some sub work for the winter. I worked in Essex & Union counties last winter. Got a 2000 Jeep Wrangler with a Snoway ST with Down pressure. Driveways and small parking lots are fine, can do whatever needed. I live in Fort Lee, so anywhere in that area would be even better.

Email me at [email protected]


----------

